# Soufflé milk alternative



## Shaniah (Apr 13, 2020)

I have been trying to find an alternative milk selection preferably plant based to make a soufflé, considering oat milk. I have been trying to search online for ages but I want to learn how the change in milk selection effects the chemical reaction in the soufflé. Sorry I am not an amazing cook but just really curious to know. Any thoughts?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A Souffle is a thickened base (usually with roux) that whipped egg whites are folded into.
No matter what milk substitute you use, it will still have to be thickened to a sauce like consistency.


----------



## Shaniah (Apr 13, 2020)

chefross said:


> A Souffle is a thickened base (usually with roux) that whipped egg whites are folded into.
> No matter what milk substitute you use, it will still have to be thickened to a sauce like consistency.


Thank you for clarifying! Makes more sense now


----------

